# نقل البضائع من الرياض الى القصيم أو حايل بسعر مناسب جداً جداً



## الشائب (24 يونيو 2010)

السادة الكرام
نحن موسسة الموسم المميز للمقاولات 
لدينا سيارات نقل ثقيل مان موديل 2006 " سطـــحات " 
ونرغب في بتشغيلها لدي الشركات أو المؤسسات أو المصانع بنقل المنتجات أو البضائع المختلفة من الرياض الي منطقة القصيم أو منطقة حايل . وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه 



ابو فيصل / خالد الحربي
0534450076
2485000 / 230
مراسلتي على الخاص 
AL-harbikhotmail.com
ALharbikhaled10yahoo.com
Aharbikhaled2010gmail.com

[/SIZE]


----------

